# Vendor refuses to pay return shipping for damaged goods



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I wanted to open a new thread just to get the word out a little better. I bought a 1969 judge spoiler from The Parts Place in Chicago and it came damaged. I politely mentioned the problems and sent photos to the vendor but they didn't care so...

It Looks like it will cost right at 75.00 to return the spoiler to them. I am steaming mad. Ive had my car on paint blocks waiting for this spoiler to arrive only to not be able to use it only to have to pay to return it!!! I pulled a few quotes from our conversations.....


Hairline cracks in fiberglass in the primer are normal.

Thank you
the parts place inc

Respond

From: par4n1
Dear the parts place inc,

I "will have to prime it and paint it" Really? You left out repair it and so you consider a foot of cracks in a 5 foot spoiler "small and normal"?
These are not hairline cracks they are structural cracks
Thank you


From: the parts place inc
Dear par4n1,

Small hairline cracks are to be expected. You will have to prime it and paint it.

Thank you
the parts place inc 

Dear the parts place inc,

There was no response to my last question so I will ask again. I have always understood there is/was a 14 day return policy form the day the part was received but this is different. I was delivered a part out of the box that was broken and un usable. Is it possible to send me a return shipping label or will you reimburse me my total cost for both the part and return shipping? I will use the least expensive ground rate I can find but I need these answers to these questions.
Thank you,


Dear par4n1,

We do not pay for the return shipping.

Thank you


- the parts place place


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

File a claim with the shipper.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Never used them and never will, just bad business to ship a faulty part and expect not to be called on it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you pay with a credit card? You may be able to dispute the charges and have your card company go after them for the refund. That will change their tune . Also, send them an email with a link to all the threads you have started and let them see how their shady business practices are viewed by the enthusiasts that spend money with resto vendors. :smash:


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Never bought from Parts Place ...atho their site came up when doing a parts search numerious times for my sons 68 goat.
Their site to me always looked too generic, and was always cheaper then eyeryone else .


----------



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for alerting us all to this company's poor business practyices and even worst service. Vendors like this need to be identified so the rest of the collector car hobby can avoid them.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just for giggles, I logged onto their Contact page and sent them the following:

"Might I suggest that taking care of a customer with a damaged GTO spoiler would be in your best interest to maintain business. In these days of internet communication, making the customer pay return freight on a bad quality part will cost you WAY more than you could possibly save by making him pay for freight. Business 101."


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ames & Performance Years are the only two vendors I use. Chicago was your 1st hint it was only to end bad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I ordered rear quarters from them and one of them arrived damaged, my body shop just fixed it for me. What made me really mad was they lied about it being in stock and promised it would ship by the end of the week on 3 different occations. I also ordered a dash pad from them because their catalog description said it had a steel core instead of a fiberglass/plastic one like the other venders offer. When I go it it had been bent in two and the core was obviously plastic. I sent that back on their dime after a heated phone conversation. Never again with Parts Place even if they are the only vender with the part.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for every ones interest in this matter. Im glad I have a place to vent and alert others to the horrible business practice they've shown. As if it matters shipping was a hair under 50.00 today. Equal to having dinner and drinks without the dinner and drinks.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Everyone should inundate their Facebook page about this. It is very poor business practices to do this crap to your customers. And they feel that they have you by the short hairs too because you have a part you cant use, and you already paid for it, and your stuck! They would sure be sorry if word got around.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

"Chicago was your 1st hint it was only to end bad!!!!!!!!!!" 

Chicago politics starting from the top to The Parts Place are thieves and cheats


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Credit card was used but its better left as is. I get too steamed and its not worth it the rise in my blood pressure. I would rather get most of my money back and inform the masses on their business practices.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I used to get mad :rant:now I get even :boxing_smiley:. They _*HATE*_ it when you are all calm and collected and just hand them the truth and facts.

I would say "Fact is, *You* shipped *Me *damaged merchandise and *I* will be contacting the BBB, my credit card company and posting all
correspondence between you and I on every internet automotive forum I can find."

And be sure to use the name of the company in your thread so when potential customers search that thread will come up.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

+1 social media can have a huge impact- start a twitter feed #thepartsplacesucks or #thepartsplacerippedmeoff anything to that effect and get it out there-
I would NEVER pay for return shipping on a damaged part


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear this happened, there are some pretty scumbag sites out there. I always do a google search before I order from any online company. A search on the parts place comes up with many bad reviews for it in car forums. When things like this happen and you use a forum to discuss it, always put the name of the company in the thread title so it shows up in google searches so others can learn from your experience.

Scott


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I bought a chrome tail panel for my 65 from them. It was really top notch. not plastic either. But no experience trying to return anything. I like Summit Racing also.


----------



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

I live by the parts place in Chicago. I have never used them before. I go to Tamaraz. They sell a lot on eBay. And the parts place sometimes buys parts from them. Tamaraz is located here in Plainfield , not to far from Chicago. I purchased hoods, door panels ect from them and had no problems.


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry for you having to suffer with this, but thanks to your bad experience the rest of us can be spared from the same fate.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Hopefully they will read this thread and get the message.


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

If it came UPS , or FedEx you should have filed a claim with them for the damage & they would have taken it back on there dime & returned it to the Part Place for you. Or the next best thing to do is call your credit card comp. & tell them you have a broken part & they won't take it back. The CC co. will file a dispute & you will be credited your money back within 3 days & then the PP has to then prove that the part is not damaged or replace it & they will have to call for the part to prove it, either way the have to pay to return the part. Then they will either send you a new one pr a refund will stay. Then while this is going on you call the CC co. & tell them you don't want to deal with them because of the problems & your money will be refunded to you completely & you can buy one somewhere else.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

"If it came UPS , or FedEx you should have filed a claim with them for the damage & they would have taken it back on there dime & returned it to the Part Place for you"....ERRRR, I did not know that. Oh well I did get my money for the original cost today. That money will be used for a new front windshield and gas tank. 

Sadly no one sells a gas tank for a 68 with a filler tube EXCEPT for The Parts Place and there not getting my money.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Put it back out where the delivery person left it , call delivery co. & tell them unknown item delivered never ordered . They will come pick it up & return it to the vendor charged back to them for return . Went through that when bought set of show quality bumpers , return freight would have been $150.00 .


----------

